# Anyone know of dealers in Essex?



## shadowboy (15 March 2008)

have seen a lovely pony I like the look of. However the seller has another 4 for sale apprently on behalf of others- but I sniff dealer- and I am a bit distrusting of dealers- so does anyone know dealers in Essex both good bad so i know if I should stay away. I have a name but not willing to discuss on open forum but you can PM me if preffered.


----------



## mbpsue (15 March 2008)

meadowbrook ponies


----------



## shadowboy (15 March 2008)

Is that a name to stay away from?


----------



## mbpsue (15 March 2008)

no very genuine its my familey we have every think from ponies that go to the riding schools and for the riding for dicabled to ja ponies if anyone bys one thay have 2 weeks to bring it back and change it with no hasale vettings and traners are always welcome and most ponies can be seen riden by a 10 yr old


----------



## mbpsue (15 March 2008)

what tipe of pony are you looking for 
we always take the ponies to norten heath hear is a few we took to norten heath last week 










this black pony isnt for sale but it is one we got in and i brought it of my dad 





if y ou  go on jna photography and click on last weekends trailblazers at norten heath you will find more pickes


----------



## Governor (15 March 2008)

No offence mbp but from a business perspective it might give a more professional image if you spell/grammar check your posts - NortOn Heath in particular!


----------



## shadowboy (15 March 2008)

Im looking for a youngster/a yearling through to 5 year old. Nothing bigger than 14.2 as my wants to drive it too.


----------



## JM07 (15 March 2008)

is "dad" Ricky Gredley????

am only asking as your spelling/grammar is as equally as bad as "his" ad's on Horsemart????


----------



## mbpsue (15 March 2008)

no   we have the two blue meadowbrook lorrys


----------



## JM07 (15 March 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
no   we have the to blue meadowbrook lorrys 

[/ QUOTE ]

means absolutely nothing to me..sorry.


----------



## ischa (16 March 2008)

melissa  brewer i brought my friesian mare off her and she a trustworthy dealer and tells the truth which are hard to find she has lots for sale at moment due to the grazing


----------



## Vicki_Krystal (16 March 2008)

dont touch ricky gradley.


nuff said


----------



## prissypaws (3 June 2008)

Hi I purchased a pony from Meadowbrook Ponies for my daughters and they were fantastic and very honest and genuine. I was shown the pony and my daughter who was a very nervous jumper was matched to a pony who she was confident to jump 2ft 6ins in under half an hour. The ponies can be tried at local arenas before buying eg Norton Heath and Longwood. 

The pony I purchased 'Ben ' failed a vetting after purchase on a lameness that Meadowbrook could not have foreseen. I contacted them and was offered three choices. 
1. a full refund 
2.An exchange of the pony for another
3. £500 off the original purchase price

I have never met a dealer so reasonable , we decided to keep the pony and go for the third option. As a result of this i would not hesitate to recommend this dealer. Good dealers do exisist. 
Thanks to John and his family at Meadowbrook Ponies


----------

